# Light weight .22



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll be back packing in August for sheep, and need a little advise. 
Weight is a serious concern, so we don't bring a lot of food. Last time we did this we supplimented our food with the game we took. The Ptarmigan are really dumb, really fat, and tasty. We thought that one of us should pack a light as possible, accurate as possible .22 pistol for the little grouse. A rifle, no matter how compact or light is out of the question. 
I'm also running out of money, so if someone thinks I should buy a 1500 dollar pistol, so do I, but not this year!
Suggestions please!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Check this one out:

http://www.waltheramerica.com/firearms/p22.cfm#

I had one with the longer barrel and fake ports called the target and would not recommend that one. It was an accurate handgun but the front portion (fake ported front) would get loose and the set screw was beginning to wear out. I wish I had gotten the short barrel version instead because it did shoot very well, was compact, and didn't weigh a thing.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't have any experience with these, but they may be worth checking out.

http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_pistols_main.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Theres always the Ruger Mark 2. Great little pistol, and everyone I've ever fired is really darned accurate. Obviously there are going to be some smaller pistols out there, but the more accurate you are, the less ammo you need to carry


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Another vote for Ruger.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There are many handguns out there that would serve your purpose. Having said that, I always love the classics. I did a search for H&R model 999 and found one on Gunbroker. A great classic target revolver. I had one in the late '70's and it's one of those I truly wish I had never let go. Accurate to a fault, and light enough to carry all day. Burl
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=46221564


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, the problem guys, is that I've got the Ruger mark 2, and it's to heavy for me to pack I was thinking. I appreciate all the response, but I was hoping to find out about some light weight revolver somebody knew about.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Smith & Wesson's Model 317 kit Gun is about as compact and light as they come. An eight shot revolver with weight at 12 ounces. Down side is cost new is over $500. Been wanting one myself but haven't run into any in the gun shops. Look at them here. http://www.gunblast.com/SW_317.htm


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Nuts Gohon, now I gotta go out and get one. You'd have helped my wallet out quite a bit if you wouldn't have shown that to me.
What a neat little rig! I gotta have one. The Ptarmigan hold really close where I'll be stomping around, so close shooting will be fine. Last time we tried rocks and our folding, Gerber "throwing" knives very in effectively. I think that little S&W revolver is the answer.
Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

If I were shooting to eat, I sure wouldn't rely on a Walther P22. I mean, it's a fun little gun for plinking, but that's about it. Trigger is pretty bad, accuracy is questionable at best, and, well...it's just not all that great. For the money, you can do better. In the big picture, a Ruger really isn't that heavy, is it? Unless you've got one with a long-as-hell bull barrel on it, that is. Take a look at the older Smith and Wesson .22 revolvers. They're light, cheap, accurate, and I can't get my 30-year-old one to NOT fire (this is a gun that's seen better than 10k rounds, at least).

I also like the little .22 take-down survival rifles, but they are kinda bulky to be sticking in your bag.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I really like that little S&W Kit Gun too! I've been looking at them and wanting one for years, the only reason I never bought one yet is because of the price, It will be the perfect gun for what you are talking about AP!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I think it would be hard to beat that S&W AirLite. Looks to be a very nice rig. I would like to have the same dilemma as you arctic!


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

No Longshot, you do not want my problems.
I'm sick, diseased, afflicted, and addicted.
I never met a gun I didn't want to own.
I think I need a wife/ mother figure that would give me an allowance to prevent me from keeping myself money broke and gun rich. :lol:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just an off idea for you. How would a nice cheap snuby 38 something like a charter arms undercover or cheif special light frame and small and shooting shot loads. I would think that if you can get close enough to think about chuckin rocks and knifes at them it would be a one shot one bird type thing. Also, think about a folding slingshot. Light and effective out to 15 yards or so if you practice a bit. Ammo can be found almost anywhere. The slingshot will not scare game away with the noise of a gunshot also. Just some other ideas. I wish you luck on your hunt.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh great, now I'm gonna go out and buy both :lol: 
You know, I was thinking about the slingshot when I was reading some of the posts on here, and I was wondering what to do about the gunshot and game. Can't you see me using the snub .22 to take ptarmigan and running all the sheep out of the drainage!?!?!? :homer: 
Truthfully, I think the birdshot idea is great, but the 11.9 oz S&W is probably too tempting to pass on. I probably should go down to the local store and buy a slingshot to see what I can do with it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

In between funnel clouds, hail, high winds, and pouring rain I stopped in my local gun shop yesterday. There in the display case was a little Ruger Bearcat. Banged my head against the counter a few times and then went ahead and bought it. Not really super light but at 24 ounces it isn't bad and is pretty compact compared to the New Model Six Ruger 22 I already have which weighs 36 ounces. Soon as I got home I loaded six rounds in, leaned against a tree and fired at a target I still had up at 25 yards. All six shots printed about 4 inches dead center which is pretty good for off hand shooting, my eye sight and non adjustable sights on the gun. I think I'm going like carrying this little gun around when out in the field. Did I mention it is just down right cute...... :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Arctic plainsman, in states where it is legal I have shot a few grouse with CB caps out of a revolver. They are not as quiet as they are coming out of a rifle, still there is much less noise than a 22 short. Like others have mentioned, a wrist rocket sling shot works ok up close. I use 000 buck shot in mine. It has not been nearly as successful as CB caps. Darn blue grouse are tough.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Good advise on the sling shot fellas and thanks. 
Plainsman, the caps were something else I hadn't thought of, and will look into. Seems like I need constant supervision and counceling to get me to notice the obvious.
If I do end up taking the little .22 and do end up chasing the sheep out of the drainage with the report, I won't admit to it!


----------

